# Rabbit bed and blankets?Help!



## Ilovemyrabbit

I want to get my bunny rabbit a bed but the problem is my rabbit would chew a bed up right away. So I'm basically looking for a chew proof bed. I also would like to find chew proof blankets so that I can put the blankets down for my bunny to rest on without worrying about him chewing and ingesting them.

Thanks!


----------



## Imbrium

I dunno about a bed, but for blankets you can use fleece. it's pretty much the only fabric that's safe even if your bunny chews on it (because the fibers/strands are so short that they won't cause an obstruction even if they get ingested).

I don't know how interested he'd be in a bed - mine would rather sleep on something hard than anything soft and fluffy I provide them with. you might try starting with a fleece blanket and then trying a bed only if he seems to like the blanket. walmart has some for $2.89. they've got some yarn-like stitching around the edge, though - I recommend either pulling out the stitches or cutting off the edges of the blanket entirely so that you don't have to worry about him ingesting any thread (that's what I did for mine).


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks!:biggrin: I'll try that! But everyone else is free to give suggestions!

I may still need them.


----------



## LakeCondo

I would just use a cardboard box as a hide box. Honey really likes hers & cardboard is ok to eat a bit of. Just fold a cardboard box together, rather than using tape [at least not plastic tape] & cut a hole or 2 into the side for the rabbit to get into. Once it gets 'renovated' too much, just replace the box.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks Orlena!:biggrin2: But what should I use for bedding? Anyone?

Also everyone else is free to give suggestions for chew proof blankets, beds and bedding.

Thanks!:biggrin2:


----------



## Imbrium

is your rabbit indoors or outdoors? if outdoors and it's cold, straw can be used as bedding to help them stay warm... indoors, bedding really isn't necessary and it's more mess to clean up/confuses them about litter box habits.


----------



## MiniLopHop

I use a cat bed and fleese blanket for my buns that don't chew on fabric, but it sounds like that would not be an option for you. For my more chew-centric buns I use the cardboard box and a small fleese blanket. They tend to prefer laying right on the floor though.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

He is an indoor rabbit, I couldn't bear to leave him out in the cold!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

I agree with all of the above 

Bunnies don't need "bedding" the way hamsters or mice do...but I do use fleece baby blankets (receiving blankets work well) and layers of flannel sheets on the floor of their bunny room. (Mine are not in cages...they free-range with a separate bedroom as their headquarters). 

In the bunny room, they have a table covered with a flannel sheet that comes to the floor on all sides as their "private" bed place...I put baby blankets in there and they arrange them very specifically in pillow mounds and valleys and they love snuggling up, stretching out and sleeping in there. 

They make little "doors" in the sheet cover for exits and entrances (by pushing the sheet up with their noses not by chewing) and they peep out to see what I'm doing. They think I don't know where they are 

After I wash the baby blankets, the bunnies spend a long time in there "fixing" them the way they want them. Both bunnies are litter box trained and they never pee anywhere else. There might be a poop or two in the "private" room but they keep it amazingly clean.

They seem to feel really safe in there. It's where they run if they hear a strange noise or if I bring a new person in to meet them. I try to go under there only to clean so they feel like it's really a "bunnies only" private haven.

:brownbunny:heartbeat::brownbunny


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

*katherine at sacred stories wrote: *


> I agree with all of the above
> 
> Bunnies don't need "bedding" the way hamsters or mice do...but I do use fleece baby blankets (receiving blankets work well) and layers of flannel sheets on the floor of their bunny room. (Mine are not in cages...they free-range with a separate bedroom as their headquarters).
> 
> In the bunny room, they have a table covered with a flannel sheet that comes to the floor on all sides as their "private" bed place...I put baby blankets in there and they arrange them very specifically in pillow mounds and valleys and they love snuggling up, stretching out and sleeping in there.
> 
> They make little "doors" in the sheet cover for exits and entrances (by pushing the sheet up with their noses not by chewing) and they peep out to see what I'm doing. They think I don't know where they are
> 
> After I wash the baby blankets, the bunnies spend a long time in there "fixing" them the way they want them. Both bunnies are litter box trained and they never pee anywhere else. There might be a poop or two in the "private" room but they keep it amazingly clean.
> 
> They seem to feel really safe in there. It's where they run if they hear a strange noise or if I bring a new person in to meet them. I try to go under there only to clean so they feel like it's really a "bunnies only" private haven.
> 
> :brownbunny:heartbeat::brownbunny


Great idea! I think I will try that with my rabbit ! The problem is I tried putting a fleece blanket down for him and he used it as a toilet. Is there any way I can get him to just rest on it and not use it as a litter box? Anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## Ender

I wrapped a saddle pad (I ride horses) in a fleece blanket. It's under a shelf in his xpen. I find him resting on it quite often.
In this summer, I put tiles down on his cage that he lays on to stay cool.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

That's a really good question. My bunnies have never tinkled on the blankets. I'm not sure but I wait until I see where my bunnies choose to tinkle and then I put the litter box there and blankets somewhere else.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

One other thought...they may pee on the blankets in the beginning to mark them and stop after they've gotten used to them.


----------

